# rental income and dole



## PEP (5 Jun 2008)

A friend has a small apartment down the country he has to sign on and decided to move to dublin to look for work and rent his apartment which will make about 450 a month. Is he entitled to any dole if he rents out his apartment?


----------



## ClubMan (5 Jun 2008)

Any means (including rental income) will be taken into consideration when being assessed for means tested _Jobseeker's Allowance_. If he qualifies for _PRSI _linked non means tested _Jobseeker's Benefit _then rental income and other means will not be considered.


----------

